# Moen Shower Valve Push Pull Retro Fit



## Wes the Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

I have a customer that has a five Bath Home they want to up grade the look of their 23Yr old push pull moen handles, since they have small glass tile work around and do not have any replacement. They want to keep the old valves.
Any Suggestions. They would prefer a handle style in brushed Nickle.:whistling2:


----------



## WestCoastPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Wes the Plumber said:


> I have a customer that has a five Bath Home they want to up grade the look of their 23Yr old push pull moen handles, since they have small glass tile work around and do not have any replacement. They want to keep the old valves.
> Any Suggestions. They would prefer a handle style in brushed Nickle.:whistling2:


 
Hmmmm, you should go and tell us about yourself in the introduction area :whistling2:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Tell them brushed nickel looks really great with water spots and finger prints on it! :laughing:

Definitely a high maint. finish!


----------

